# Fermenting Kraut.....part 2  follow-up 7-30-14



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

Below is the original thread... How I started.... 

*http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132186/fermenting-kraut

Original Recipe*

*That color is awesome....  In 3 weeks I will taste test it.....   This is my first attempt at Kraut....

Everything was wiped down with vinegar ... Hopefully to kill all foreign bacteria and keep the 

fermenting process "sanitary", for lack of a better word.....  I added 4% salt, 56 gms, to the crushed

veggies in my first attempt..... several recipes suggested 2%.....  Some don't even give a 

percentage, just a volume measurement for the salt....  So, to be somewhat technical, I weighed 

everything in grams to make duplicating this recipe easy and any future changes necessary

easy to calculate......    

See you in 3-4 weeks......    

PS... the original recipe called for Jalapenos..... I didn't have any 

fresh and the store was out of them.....  I thought a few Anaheim and Bananas might be good.......  *

Three weeks has gone by....  The aroma was intriguing... different than anything I have smelled before....  Earthy, umami, very pleasing... 

How it sat for 3+ weeks..... 













crock 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2013






Naked.... 













crock 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2013






The scum I saw on the jug... not much....













crock 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2013






The crock..... not much scum.... 













crock 4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2013






The stone *(Old plastic cutting board)* (cutting board).... not much scum.... 













plate 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2013






Darn if that don't look good..... 













cabbage 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2013


















cabbage 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 5, 2013






*This is my first fermented kraut.... Never made it.... Never tasted it....   *

It is very crunchy.... a little salty... maybe I should cut down on the salt.... 4% by weight was added to the veggies....

When I bit into a hunk of garlic, I knew it, and it was good..... very mild....

Haven't noticed any Anaheim or Banana Peppers  though......

Bride said the peppers were just right.... I didn't taste any.... Maybe I don't know what to expect....

Transfer to cold storage when sour enough for your liking and use within 9 months.... 

That is from the recipe....  It doesn't taste sour now... but then I do like sour stuff so maybe I don't know what "real" sour is...

Next batch maybe 3% salt and I will try Himalayan(fpnmf: type) or some sea salt instead of pickling salt....  

Anyone want to suggest an amount of, or type of salt ???

Maybe a little rice, malt or balsamic vinegar added to the dish at eating time.... maybe a pinch of sugar.... 

The flavor is interesting, very interesting... Bride says, "It ain't fermented long enough... Grandma's took months"....

Now it has been confirmed... "I don't know sh+t", by bride.... but I knew that... 

I recommend this fermenting stuff to anyone interested in something different....

Dave


----------



## damon555 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave, that sure look great! I just made my very first batch and I used 3 TBS of sea salt for about 6 pounds of cabbage. I tasted it on thursday after 6 days and I think I nailed the salt content. I'm not sure what the percentage is because I didn't weigh the salt but from what I've read it's around 2.25-2.5%

I can't wait to taste the final product in a few weeks! My lovely wife bought me this fermenting crock for Christmas. After those 6 days there was no scum and no smell. The seal trough seems to work perfectly.













EDL_5596.jpg



__ damon555
__ Jan 5, 2013


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks great, Dave.
Any non-iodized salt will work.
I use 2% Mediterranean sea salt.
I ferment at 65 degrees F.
Good lacto-fermentation happens in stages.
It takes at least a month for all stages to complete.
I ferment a minimum of 6 weeks.


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Jan 5, 2013)

Damon555 said:


> Dave, that sure look great! I just made my very first batch and I used 3 TBS of sea salt for about 6 pounds of cabbage. I tasted it on thursday after 6 days and I think I nailed the salt content. I'm not sure what the percentage is because I didn't weigh the salt but from what I've read it's around 2.25-2.5%
> 
> I can't wait to taste the final product in a few weeks! My lovely wife bought me this fermenting crock for Christmas. After those 6 days there was no scum and no smell. The seal trough seems to work perfectly.
> 
> ...


Damon, I'm waiting for your results....  Nice crock....    


DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks great, Dave.
> Any non-iodized salt will work.
> I use 2% Mediterranean sea salt.
> I ferment at 65 degrees F.
> ...


Hey Martin... I fermented at 65 ish... I think the sea salt will be better next time..     I'm going to try 2% also.....  

As good as I think this is going to be, 1 head of cabbage won't be enough... I think the crock will hold 3 head for next batch.......


----------



## damon555 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave, I'm not sure how big your crock is but mine is a 5 liter....I used 2 heads just to see if I even like the stuff (which I'm sure I will) and it only filled the crock about 1/3 of the way. I think it could easily hold 4 and still have enough head space.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 5, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Damon, I'm waiting for your results....  Nice crock....
> Hey Martin... I fermented at 65 ish... I think the sea salt will be better next time..     I'm going to try 2% also.....
> 
> As good as I think this is going to be, 1 head of cabbage won't be enough... I think the crock will hold 3 head for next batch.......



That crock should hold quite a bit.
I can get a good amount in just a 1/2 gallon canning jar when well packed....close to 4 lbs.
I like to start a new batch every couple weeks.


~Martin


----------



## damon555 (Jan 10, 2013)

Did a 2 week test today Dave....Still tastes super fresh and crispy. I sure hope it stays this crispy all the way to the end. It's just starting to sour up a bit. So far so good.

Have you tested your batch again?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope.... If I keep testing it, it will never get to the sour stage.... It will be GONE........   I don't want that to happen..... The crispness now is amazing....really good....  Now I have got to get to ferment stage.... Maybe the 17th...5 weeks... 1 more taste then...


----------



## damon555 (Jan 24, 2013)

Did it make it to the end Dave or have you eaten it all?

I tried mine today....4 weeks in and it tastes great. Still crispy and really getting tangy. There is no saltiness left. 

I pulled a sample and decided to have some with dinner......













IMG_1276.jpg



__ damon555
__ Jan 24, 2013






The picture really doesn't do it justice...The red cabbage sure has faded and the green stuff has taken on a tan color. It will go great with the brats that I smoked today.

I was going to pull the whole batch and put it in jars in the fridge but since it's the first go around I'm going to let it keep going. I want to know how tangy I can get it before it starts going bad....but I'm sure it won't make it that long!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 24, 2013)

Damon555 said:


> Dave, I'm not sure how big your crock is but mine is a 5 liter....I used 2 heads just to see if I even like the stuff (which I'm sure I will) and it only filled the crock about 1/3 of the way. I think it could easily hold 4 and still have enough head space.


I don't know if this will help but my 10L Gartopf will hold 12#s of cabbage.


----------



## bhawkins (Jan 24, 2013)

Dave, you can leave your kraut in the crock you ferment it in as long as the juices cover the top. You can even store it there.I have a friend who does a lot of things like this and I plan on starting some kraut tomorrow using his method. That is take shredded cabbage and mix with the salt in small batches to ensure even coverage. Pack into a 5 gal bucket, place a dinner plate on top, with a weighted plate on top of that to keep cabbage pressed below liquid. Drill a small hole in the center of the bucket lid and insert a piece of 1/4" tubing. make the fit very tight.Run the tubing down and into a quart jar about half full of water sitting in the floor beside the bucket, making sure that the tube is in the water. That will create an air lock so that the ferment gases can escape but no air or anything else can get in.He said you can leave it like that for 6 months, opening the bucket to clean it up only about once a month. With no air getting inside, it will cut down big time on any mold growth. I have some savoy cabbage in the garden right now that I plan on using to make basic kraut and, some of my families version of chow chow. Will let you know how it goes, and hope this helps. 

Dammon, from what my friend tells me, it will not spoil it only ages.


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 24, 2013)

I make Sauerkraut in a plastic food grade 5 gallon bucket. Use a stainless smaller pan to smash it and add salt. Mash it a little more when I put it in the plastic bucket but be careful you don't bust the bucket. I tie a turkey bag into a not at the sealed end then fill with water and tie off. Reason for the knot at sealed end they leak very easy and that would be bad. Sit the water bag in to the bucket and everything is sealed. About six weeks crunchy sauerkraut thats excellent with cut up brats.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 24, 2013)

Here it is..... 6 weeks today and it is AWESOME ...  Not salty, tangy, incredible..... not like any other Kraut I have ever tasted..... No more store bought for me.....   So I put what was left after all the tasting in quart jars and in the refer..... going to the store tomorrow to start another batch.....    Going to add more peppers... more garlic.... and onions....  It did not lose any color, I'm surprised at how deep dark the cabbage is....    

Now for the big question.....  * should I add some of this cabbage to the next batch as a starter culture type thing ??  *

Fermenting other stuff they do, so that is my question for the day.....   seems logical to me, but then I do not think in a rational direction usually..... 

       .........  Holy Cow ...... that cabbage is gorgeous.....   wish the pic was better....  













6 weeks red cabbage.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 24, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 25, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Now for the big question.....  * should I add some of this cabbage to the next batch as a starter culture type thing ??  *
> 
> .........  Holy Cow ...... that cabbage is gorgeous.....   wish the pic was better....
> 
> ...


Dave,

Cabbage and cucumbers are the two vegetables that will start fermenting on there own,  Adding ferment juice to a new batch will help though in getting the new batch going. I normally add 1 cup to 12#  of cabbage or 1/2 cup to a gallon jar.

Tom


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2013)

One more question......  I have the canning jar "white plastic lids" on the jars..... should they be tight, or a little loose to allow for "off gassing" of the fermented cabbage....  when stored in the refer.......    thanks for listening to my "new bee" questions on this subject....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 25, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> One more question......  I have the canning jar "white plastic lids" on the jars..... should they be tight, or a little loose to allow for "off gassing" of the fermented cabbage....  when stored in the refer.......    thanks for listening to my "new bee" questions on this subject....



I usually ferment for at least 6 weeks, then put white lids on the jars, tight, and put the jars in the fridge.



~Martin


----------



## bhawkins (Jan 25, 2013)

I believe refrigeration stops the fermenting, so it really won't matter how tight. as long as it stays submerged in liquid it should be good for extremely long time......If you stay out of it.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks ....   the jar that has no liquid in it won't be there long....  The other jar  will be there for maybe 2 weeks....    I gotta get to the store for more supplies.....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dave, Happy to help.

Maybe it would be better if I went into the process that I use. The following starts the process.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122804/homemade-sauerkraut-pictorial-guide-q-view/20#post_917714

There are two phases of fermentation.  The first phase is the foundation and must take place quickly without interruption. The ideal temperature for sauerkraut is 68-72°.  after two days the second phase begins and must not be rushed. This is when acid producing bacteria starts to eliminate all other bacteria.  Lower the temperature to 59-64°.  when fermentation stops after two to three weeks place in a cool place ideally 45-50°. 

  If using a fermentation crock such as a Harsch, or other air lock type container, it is important not to open before the end of fermentation.  This prevents the carbon dioxide which prevents yeast formation from escaping. If you use jars with twist lids, put them in a cool place 45-50° for ten days without opening them.   If using an open container, the kahm (the scum like stuff on top) layer should be removed every 10 to 14 days along with the top layer of kraut.

Acid formation only takes place during the first phase. Aroma develops during the cool period. To develop the aroma, bacteria need sugar and other nutrients. If all the sugar present has been used up during an overly long warm fermentation, your product will be well preserved, but will taste sour.

Now to answer your question.  If fermentation is completed there should be no gasses continuing to build, so tighten the lid.  If you suspect additional gasses, when opening, do it over a sink.  If you are referring to the second phase, tighten the lid but when eventually opening, do so over a sink, just in case.

Hope this helps,

Tom


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 25, 2013)

I store my kraut in freezer bags. squeeze out the air and seal. will be enjoying most the year.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

Crocks x 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 20, 2013






Dave....found these 2 crocks upstairs in my "treasure" room this morning.  Never done an fermenting....but could the white one be used for that?  

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Crocks x 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, nope. So just go ahead and pack it up and ship it on over to me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   It'll work fine, looks just like the one that my grandma uses.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Crocks x 2.JPG
> ...


Dang it Dirt.....just hope it doesn't break in shipment!!!  Giggle

Okay....what is the other one for?  It looks like a bean pot of some kind?  Mr. Smarty!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Been wanting to ferment some pickles ......and thinking about using one of these.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Dang it Dirt.....just hope it doesn't break in shipment!!!  Giggle
> 
> Okay....what is the other one for?  It looks like a bean pot of some kind?  Mr. Smarty!
> 
> ...


It too could be used as fermenting/pickling crock. It appears that at one time it would have had a lid similar to these:


This is the crock that I have:


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

I may have the lid somewhere else in the "Black hole"....but haven't found it yet.  Getting my stuff gathered for this spring.

Thanks Dirt!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I may have the lid somewhere else in the "Black hole"....but haven't found it yet.  Getting my stuff gathered for this spring.
> 
> Thanks Dirt!
> 
> Kat


If you don't find your lid check out this thread for an alternative airlock:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/97465/sauerkraut-2010-step-by-step-w-qview

Took me a minute to find I have so many threads bookmarked!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

thanks Dirt....I will.  I am going to check them for markings on the bottom.  Just saw them out of the corner of my eye this morning and snapped the pics.  Will investigate more when I get home and cook dinner for the herd.

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Crocks x 2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure looks like it would be perfect....  The "blue" crock looks home made on a wheel from the ridges....  could be one of those 2.3 million dollar crocks...   My last batch is just getting finished.. 7 weeks....  gonna have to taste it....


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 20, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Crocks x 2.JPG
> ...


Dave....I just looked at the bottom and it does look hand painted.  No marks to say what size or anything.  But...it's a nice chocolate brown. Its about 10.5 inches tall....mouth is about 4 inches...bottom is about 8 inches.  Will take it downstairs and get better pics later.  The light up here is bad....way bad. There are no cracks either...just some wear.  Would like to know "what" this thing is.....the #2 one is in perfect condition...just some dust bunnies.  Just more goodies out of the Treasure (black hole) room!

Reading some of my old Fermenting recipes now.

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2013)

kat, Keep looking around for the lid as you do have a fermentaion crock there.  It could have been used for a number of things from kraut to Kimchi.

As far as the amount of salt, those asking will find that when fermenting vegetables that a percentage of 0.8 - 1.2% of total weight will produce a product that is both tasty and long lived.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> kat, Keep looking around for the lid as you do have a fermentaion crock there. It could have been used for a number of things from kraut to Kimchi.
> 
> As far as the amount of salt, those asking will find that when fermenting vegetables that a percentage of 0.8 - 1.2% of total weight will produce a product that is both tasty and long lived.
> 
> Tom


Tom.....if the lid is missing/broken or cant find it.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....what can I use for a replacement?  I have several churn lids...and butter churns too in the room.

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Tom.....if the lid is missing/broken or cant find it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kat,  Is that a flat inner rim or a mote in which water can be added?  I was hoping it was the mote type.  If so you may be able to use another lid that would fit in the mote and then fill with water.  If it is a flat or a rim that is slanting down it may be beast to use the plastic bag method.  Either way, weight the krout down so it will be under the brine.  When using glass jars, I use a bag filled with glass marbles, pictures in the link below.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122804/homemade-sauerkraut-pictorial-guide-q-view

Tom


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm one of those people who don't care that much for Kraut.
 But all I've ever had is something like this.....














imagesCAHBMJ1L.jpg



__ smokeamotive
__ Mar 21, 2013






So do Y'all think that if I were to make homemade, It might change my tune about it? Something comperable to say things like homemade bacon to store bought, fresh ripe pineapple to store bought or fully ripe grapefuit to the junk we buy at the store?

I won't even eat it on my own Brats or eat a Ruben!!!  (Can't handle Thousand Island dressing either!)


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> I'm one of those people who don't care that much for Kraut.
> 
> So do Y'all think that if I were to make homemade, It might change my tune about it?


The thing about eating canned kraut is because it's canned you lose the beneficial contents that lacto fermented foods have in helping digest your food.  The lacto fermented products are not canned or heated in any way but refrigerated.  Suggest you Google lacto fermentation for a better description of all the benefits of this type of food.

Hope this helps.

Tom


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 21, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Smokeamotive said:
> 
> 
> > I'm one of those people who don't care that much for Kraut.
> ...




Well this is fine and good too, but what I'm asking about is Taste. Is the taste better than just a vinegary soggy cabbage that the canned has?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2013)

Absolutely!!  Crunchy and delicious if made correctly.


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 21, 2013)

So, Ideally this is a project that should be started sometime during the fall or winter when indoor ambient Temps are more in line with the fermenting temps. As opposed to trying this in the heat of the summer.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 21, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> So, Ideally this is a project that should be started sometime during the fall or winter when indoor ambient Temps are more in line with the fermenting temps. As opposed to trying this in the heat of the summer.


Ideally possible, that would depend if you can control temps or not.  It is traditionally made in the Fall which would give you the time to get the proper equipment to make a quality product.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2013)

Smokeamotive said:


> Well this is fine and good too, but what I'm asking about is Taste. Is the taste better than just a vinegary soggy cabbage that the canned has?


Smoke, evening..... I am on my second batch of fermented cabbage....  It is crisp and crunchy.... no vinegar is added.....  salt only....  the salt draws out the moisture to form a "brine" or sorts..... I add garlic, hot peppers to the cabbage for different flavors....  It is nothing like that canned stuff..... 

Dave


----------



## smokeamotive (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I'll Have to give this a try. I have several crocks that I use to make pickles in during the summer (When the garden cooperates). This might give them a porpose during the other half of the year. I was entrigued by your "Red Kraut", it reminded me of a dish my family would have during the holidays.....Sweet and sour cabbage. But as I am the only one left who will eat it I don't really make it any more.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 22, 2013)

"Kat,  Is that a flat inner rim or a mote in which water can be added?  I was hoping it was the mote type.  If so you may be able to use another lid that would fit in the mote and then fill with water.  If it is a flat or a rim that is slanting down it may be beast to use the plastic bag method.  Either way, weight the krout down so it will be under the brine.  When using glass jars, I use a bag filled with glass marbles, pictures in the link below.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122804/homemade-sauerkraut-pictorial-guide-q-view

Tom"

I took some pics from the inside this morning....Tom tell me what you think or Dave O or anyone.  This is new territory for me! Tell me what both of these things are and how to use them.  TEACH me!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Need Input!!!!  lol I don't know the terminology yet.













DSCN4266.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 22, 2013






Inside of the #2 crock













DSCN4263.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 22, 2013






the lip/rim of the brown one













DSCN4264.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 22, 2013






Side shot of brown













DSCN4265.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 22, 2013






Angle shot of brown.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 22, 2013)

Kat, evening... I'd go ahead and use the light colored crock for now.... at least until you can figure out the other one....

 I washed the crock well... then before use, I wipe everything down with vinegar to kill the bacteria... spoons, boards, knives, crock etc... I use vinegar because I think it leaves less residue behind....  I  had an old cutting board, white plastic type and made a disc.. It floats so I need a baggie of salt water to hold it down...  Plastic wrap to cover the crock and there is a small hole in it for venting... and a towel to keep out the light and stabilize temps...  I use distilled water in the bag in case of a leak.... Don't want any foreign stuff if it leaks.. You can see the top of the fermenting solution fairly clear... there is no "foreign" stuff growing on it... I guess it's a pretty sanitary ferment...  This batch has been in for 7+ weeks... I haven't tasted it yet.... should be pretty sour..... and darn delicious....  

*PS... peel the outer layers of the cabbage and discard.... you never know what has gotten on them.... seriously....*

..........click on pics to enlarge......

   .... 7+ week batch....













3-22 Crock 1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2013






... stretch tight plastic wrap cover...













3-22 Crock 2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2013






...small hole for venting....













3-22 Crock 4.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2013






...towel for light and temp stabilization....  













3-22 Crock 3.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 22, 2013






I have no idea if what I am doing is kosher... I read between the lines of all the fermenting threads and the book I bought, and the advice Martin and Mr. T and TennSmoker gave me and this is what I came up with...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kat,  I suggest you get the following paper back as it is excellent and follow the above link I gave you.    Unless you are set on using the crocks pictured you will find using a container with a simple air lock will produce excellent product with much less effort.  I know some will add vinegar, but it is unnecessary and kills the beneficial bacteria resulting in the inability to age to it's full potential.  There are two vegetables that do not need a starter, they are cabbage and cucumbers, start with them.  Other vegetables need a starter such as whey or ferment juice.

  If you go to a wine making shop they will have the supplies needed.  Many use food safe plastic containers, but I have found that glass works best and is much easier to clean and there is no carryover.   Try by starting out with gallon jars with the air locks and then decide if you want to go for the more expensive crock with an air lock.  By using these, there is no need to remove scum as there is none. 

If I can be of further assistance please ask.


Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 23, 2013)

Kat thought you might be interested in this.  It came to me in the middle of the night, Thanks.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/4642894...=vintage_mid&gclid=CKH_xPeDk7YCFSSCQgodoAsAdA

Also wanted to mention use of the air lock system.  What it does is it allows the fermentation gasses to escape while keeping oxygen out.  By doing this there is no kalm forming on top of the kraut.

Dave,  I see you put distilled water in your bag in case of a leak. Suggest that in the future you use 1 Tbs. salt to 1 quart water in the bag.  If it then leaks it won't change the salinity. Also the hole in the plastic wrap that allows the gasses out is also allowing oxygen in.  Suggest you come up with some type of air lock system also.

Tom


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions and help!  I am planning to get the book too.  Tom...I have 3 churns...and only one has the "dasher"...all will be passed down to the kidlets.  The Etsy one is pretty.  We have made our own butter before...not using them...but in smaller batches.  Tasted good too.  Was a school project when the kids were little.

I can't wait to see the end result of the fermenting.  Going to gather my stuff....and will be following along later with yall.

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 27, 2013)

Just ordered the book Mr. T!  Still can't find the lid...but that is okay....looking to see if I can find any around here that will fit it.

I will be making fermented things along with yall soon!

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2013)

The pickles and cabbage I did are better than store bought....  At least I think so.....


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 27, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> The pickles and cabbage I did are better than store bought....  At least I think so.....


Dave...and that is what matters!  I have some gallon jars...and some other things I want to do this season.  I really want to ferment pickles like my Grand mother did (Not like Aunt Bee Taylor).  I think this will be fun.  Going to clean up both of my vessels this weekend and see what shape they are in.  Didn't see any crack...but going to make sure they both are "water tight".  Will show pics when things get started.

Do you have any other updated pics?

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Mar 27, 2013)

I'll get some tomorrow...


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 27, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> I'll get some tomorrow...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 28, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Just ordered the book Mr. T!  Still can't find the lid...but that is okay....looking to see if I can find any around here that will fit it.
> 
> I will be making fermented things along with yall soon!
> 
> Kat


Great,  you will find it very interesting .   You will learn such things as how little or no salt is needed to make kraut, and how the kahm formed when using open containers vs closed has to be removed and it's negative effect on the flavor of your kraut.

  I know that you want to use the crocks that you have and you can definitely use them, but after reading the book I think you will change your mind as I did, wanting to produce a quality product rather than to be nostalgic. Suggest again that you start collecting glass gallon jars and look for an extra refrigerator to store your stash.

Last year at this time, I made a lot of kraut, kimchi and fermented vegies.  I now have over 8 gallons of wonderful kraut and now make more as it is used while continuing to eat aged kraut, kimchi and vegies using the FIFO method.

Keep in touch.

Tom


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2013)

8+ weeks and this is my first taste......  Boy is it sour.... and good... No salt taste... I think 2% w/w is good for me....  The chili pepper back of the tongue and throat heat...  that lingers for awhile......    Is just right...  gotta have a little heat.... 













DSCF0830.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 28, 2013






I used Brides rolling pin wrapped in plastic to stuff the jars full....













DSCF0831.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 28, 2013






3 quarts and a taster....  My-T-Fine.....  













DSCF0833.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 28, 2013






I love the color of this stuff.... Has some PIZZAZ in that deep burgundy or

whatever color it is.....













DSCF0836.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 28, 2013






Now I'm waiting for Damon's recipe to show up on the thread he started......


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks great! I need to get my crock filled and fermenting!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks good, Dave.



~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 28, 2013)

Gorgeous Dave!!!!  Can't wait to start mine!

Kat


----------



## mrh (May 25, 2013)

So canning will kill off the benefits of the bacteria......Does freezing do the same?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 25, 2013)

MRH said:


> So canning will kill off the benefits of the bacteria......Does freezing do the same?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Most will say yes, some will say that some bacteria may survive, but one thing is certain.  The ageing process will be seriously compromised and the flavor will cease to improve with time, not good when it comes to lacto-fermented vegetables. It would be much better if stored after fermentation, at a temperature between 32°-50°.

Tom


----------



## mrh (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Tom!  I wondered about that. I have made as many as 50 quarts at a time, so to store a crock I need good sized space.  Might have to can or freeze some and maybe keep some in the fridge for the real "Good stufff"

Mark


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 26, 2013)

Should be some garage sales this week-end.  Maybe a used refer could be found.  If you are going to sacrifice the good stuff, my preference would be to can it and save the freezer space, or you could just make less and keep the quality. I'm certain you know what will work best for you.

Tom


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2014)

I found a couple jars in the beer fridge.....    MAN-O-MAN is this stuff sour, crisp and good.......    It won't be around long now......













DSCF1588.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Jul 30, 2014







2% salt and red cabbage....  that 's all that is there...


----------



## chef willie (Jul 30, 2014)

HAH.....resurrection of an oldie but a goodie. Been thinking about this myself as well and look...now you post something. I happened upon some 2 year old pickled asparagus in the door of the garage fridge. Almost tossed it but decided to try first....outstanding still, so glad I didn't toss.....Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 30, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> I found a couple jars in the beer fridge..... MAN-O-MAN is this stuff sour, crisp and good....... It won't be around long now......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love finding surprises like that!

Willie I have 2 jars of pickled asparagus, and 2 jars of chow chow left in the pantry.


----------

